
Coronavirus burial pits in Iran so vast that they’re visible from space - afrcnc
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/iran-coronavirus-outbreak-graves/
======
djsumdog
They're visible in a satellite image. I'd hardly say a football field size
ditch is visible from the ISS with the naked eye, or even on an airplane
without a zoom lens.

~~~
anigbrowl
Agreed. My back yard is 'visible from space'. I desperately want a sociable
annotation tagging system so I can flag hyperbolic nonsense like this and then
filter out anything with lots of unwanted tags.

I am sick of hyperbole and cliches in reporting. They make the internet and
society worse.

